# Atlanta EIT/FE Review Class?



## AdamME (May 17, 2012)

I just moved to Atlanta, GA for work. I am planning on taking the EIT exam in OCtober. Does anyone know of an in-class EIT review in Atlanta?


----------



## hopefullyIpassed (May 17, 2012)

AdamME said:


> I just moved to Atlanta, GA for work. I am planning on taking the EIT exam in OCtober. Does anyone know of an in-class EIT review in Atlanta?


I just passed the EIT exam today! Take the Kaplan online Review class. Its relatively cheap compared to the other classes I saw out there. I am two years removed from college and I aced it on my first try just by watching the instructor. 2 classes a week for 3 hours and they are all archived! Its about 500 dollars I think and you get books, a calculator, and the fe exam booklet they give you on test day! Trust me.. Just do it!


----------



## ksprayberry (May 17, 2012)

Once upon a time Professor Don Horton used to offer a refresher course @ SPSU on the FE. I think he still does. Never had him for the review, but he was my Fluids professor in the late 90s. Good professor, active in NSPE/GSPE. VertY versatile. Also taught Thermo and Statics. I think he went to University of Michigan.


----------

